# مؤتمر "يوم الجودة الاردني 2010"



## يوسف الفرح (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مؤتمر "يوم الجودة الاردني 2010" 

7/12/2010 في فندق الرويال - عمان من الساعة 8:30 الى الساعة 18:00
معلومات المؤتمر متوفرة على موقع الاكاديمية الاردنية لادارة الجودة (www.jaqm.net)


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم اللة الرحمن الحيم 
السلام عليكم -
اني المهندس( نعمـــــة حافظ الموسوي) ( ماجستير في الهندسة الصناعية ) ( تحصص هندسة السيطرة النوعية) واعمل ( استاذ مساعد ) في التعليم العالي ( هيئة التعليم التقني - العراق) - كيف يمكن المشاركة في المؤتمر - شاكرين الا جابة مع التقدير -


----------



## خلوف العراقي (18 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## SHALIS (18 نوفمبر 2010)

آسفة كنت اتمنة مساعدتك
بس ما اعرف كيف


----------



## عاشق الفجر (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على التعميم
والموعد 8-12-2010.


----------



## ج.ناردين (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ان شاء الله ان سمحت الظروف
سأكون هناك
أشكرك على الخبر
دمت بخير


----------

